# Wasps under deck..Part II.



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Buy some metal window screening & put it in underneath


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

You might consider expandable foam insulation in the problem spots. 

I also like Dave's idea of screen. 

Be sure to keep drainage in mind. Anything attached to (or under) the deck will most likely also catch dirt and debris which will hold water/moisture and shorten the life of your deck.


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

Buy some demon WP and kill everything that comes within 10 feet of your house. The nuclear option.


----------



## dotmatrix (Jul 20, 2009)

I have had the same problem.
I bought a product called waspinator sold at hardware stores. At first I didn't think it would work but tried it out. It looks like a larger wasp nest. Wasps are territorial and will not come by as they think there is a wasp nest already in the area. I have also sprayed wasp nests and left the nest behind, simiklar effect as the waspinator.

Enjoying bbqs and meals outside without concern of the wasp.


----------



## woobiken (Jul 28, 2009)

Find the nest(s) and if you want to go out and buy some nasty crap to spray on the nest knock yourself out! But if the nest is visible and accessible cool, go chill out and have a beer or two until lets say midnite or so. Now, if your not sleepy like all the wasps are in the middle of a cool nite you douse the nest with rubbing alcohol which will shut them down right now! Then glove the nest removing it to an area in which you can safely practice your pyrotechnics.

This was the perfect method I used for a huge ground nest I stumbled upon last year, Failsafe!!! Yes, the rubbing alcohol is very manageable when lit with caution. I almost want to say the whole nest should perish just by the temperature shock and lack of oxygen when doused with the rubbing alcohol.

My Ziploc bag method is a bit more of a crazier way to eliminate them so I will only divulge that info to the fearless so to speak!


----------

